

My one night hack: Two-way gateway between Flowdock and IRC - hannu
https://github.com/hannu/flowdock-irc

======
redment
Is the password plaintext?

FLOW_TO_IRC = { "organization/flow" => "#secret password" }

~~~
hannu
Yes it is, but it's a password for the IRC channel so there is no point to
encrypt it. IRC operates passwords in plaintext format so you don't use your
most secret password here any way.

~~~
laumars
> IRC operates passwords in plaintext format

Only if you don't have an SSL connection (which most IRC networks do support).

